# trip on the meteor and star



## papike (May 21, 2007)

Just returned from my first ever train trip from Philadelphia to Orlando and back and it was the highlight of my vacation.

We arrived at 30th St Station about an hour before we boarded and was met by a red cap named Rich who treated my family like one of his own.He loaded our baggage and checked it for us loade our carry ons and brought a wheelchair for me. He escorted us to the Acela lounge upstairs and intoduced us to the person in charge whos name also was Rich. Rich told us to feel at home and showed us where to get the snacks and beverages showed us the most comfortable leather chairs and couches. Red cap Rich told us he would return to help us when it was time to board our train. In no time it seemed Rich returned and took us down the elevator to our train he pused the cart with the luggage and my wife pused me in the wheelchair I wondered them if that was a smart move on my part because of the six foot drop to the tracks below if she made the wrong move but all worked out and we got to our sleeper which was the second car from the baggage car. There we met our TA "Vic" who was just as nice if not better to my family then Rich, Vic showed us to our room and explained all the features some worked some didnt but it was clean and neat.

Vic asked diner times for us and I told him I would have my meals in my room , he said no problem and was punctual and very entertaining and couldn't help enough, I will send an e-mail to amtrak telling them about these great employees. The train was running about an hour and a half late and pretty well maintained that pace through out the trip arriving in Orlando. Vic called ahead to Orlando and had a red cap and wheelchair ready for me and again had wonderful service.

Return trip out of Orlando was pretty much the same with more friendly employees helping my family and making sure we got the right car and help with the baggage. I guess I got spoiled with Vic as our TA on the trip down because our TA on the Star," IAEM", was not as friendly or helpful and everything seemed like a chore to him I think I only saw him once or twice on the whole trip and my wife had to take the dishes back after meals because he would forget to come back and get them, my grandaughter asked him if she could take his picture and in a gruff voice he answered "NO" needless to say I tipped him accordingly for a job not well done trip went well with the train on time back to Phl and all was well until about 50 yds from the platform when all of a sudden i felt the worse shake and dust outside the window , the ceiling fell from the vestibule hitting my wife and grandaughter on the heads. The TA was standing there with them and seemed to panic took off running back down the car yelling about derailment leaving my wife and grandaughter standing there and told them to get back to the room. We found out about three hours later that it was the baggage car that derailed and not the sleeper it took them about three and a half hours to decide to move everyone back to the last two cars and move the cars to the platform to get off. Well everyone got off and the redcap helped with the baggage wife and grandaughter are ok we made it home about five hours later then we should have. I cant wait for next year to take the auto-train to experence that.


----------



## AlanB (May 21, 2007)

Papike,

Thanks for the trip report! 

I'm glad that overall things went well for you, even if the returning attendant wasn't quite up to snuff. Next time, pile the dishes outside the door, he'll get the hint. And if he doesn't, the conductor is sure to give him the hint in a big way. For that matter, if the LSA is also on the ball, he'll make sure that Iaem get the hint.

I would also suggest that you make mention of the unhelpful attendant in your letter too. Amtrak needs to know about both kinds of employees, the good and the bad.

As for the interesting development at the end of the ride, things do happen unfortunately. Thankfully no one was seriously hurt.

Regarding the Auto Train, you'll love that train. And I for one would be stunned if you meet an attendant like you did on the return on the Star. I expect that you'll see more "Vic" like service on that train.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 22, 2007)

Nice report, papike.

I rode the Meteor from D.C. to JAX in January, 2005. As it happened my departure from D.C. Union Station was George W. Bush's inauguration day. The station, and of course the whole city, was packed with victorious Republicans in a celebratory mood. Not a good day for a derailment.

But a derailment there was. It stopped all inbound and outbound traffic to the north, and service to the south was restricted. Because hotel checkout time was 11 a.m., and the Meteor's scheduled departure wasn't 'til evening, I spent all day in and around the station and 1st Class lounge, watching chaos in progress. Difficult to help thinking that this snafu reinforced the current administration's apparent determination to murder Amtrak. Thousands of passengers were affected.

A semblance of order was restored in the late afternoon, and the Silver Meteor, after moving out of the station, sat until it was almost 2 hours late.

Next morning, around Savannah, GA, all but 15 minutes had been made up overnight. And what a night! That train was rocking and rolling, and who knew there were so many grade crossings out in the middle of nowhere down south? Sleep was virtually impossible, but I didn't care. A great speed run.


----------



## amymaree (May 22, 2007)

hey there,

i am glad to know about your trip, we are going on wed on the silver meteor from winter park to d.c.....

until i begin my story.....

amy

19 hours and counting down


----------

